# How to Shoot the A+ BB Shooter



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

OK Guys, here it is.... live and uncut.... misses and all!!!!









This is the "Secret" to shooting the *A+ Slingshots* small narrow forked Derringer!!!
BTW... It also shoots great with .32 cal lead!!!

Thanks for looking! Looking forward to your comments and questions!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Perry, you are the man. Nice video. But I would rather shoot arrows with your bb shooters.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent video Perry! You covered something extremely important to all slingshot shooters-DON"T OVER GRIP YOUR FRAME! You don't need to hold on to the frame with all your might. Keep a safe grip on her for sure but too tight it creates unnecessary torque on the frame causing shaking and also will tire you out sooner. The style that you used to shoot the BB shooter is also a favorite style of many good old boys from different parts of the country. In fact Rufus Hussey used a variation of that style and also our own Rayshot incorporates a little of the forward motion on the frame when drawing and releasing. Very instructive video Bud! Flatband


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Great genuine video Perry. I like to watch others shoot.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Perry, you are the man. Nice video. But I would rather shoot arrows with your bb shooters.


Thanks Bill.... it does that well too!!!!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Real nice video Perry i think it will help alot more people shoot better with your BB Shooter, i like the pinky hole trick for keeping the bands inline.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Excellent video Perry! You covered something extremely important to all slingshot shooters-DON"T OVER GRIP YOUR FRAME! You don't need to hold on to the frame with all your might. Keep a safe grip on her for sure but too tight it creates unnecessary torque on the frame causing shaking and also will tire you out sooner. The style that you used to shoot the BB shooter is also a favorite style of many good old boys from different parts of the country. In fact Rufus Hussey used a variation of that style and also our own Rayshot incorporates a little of the forward motion on the frame when drawing and releasing. Very instructive video Bud! Flatband


Thanks Gary!!! This is the style that I learned from my southern ancestors here in Texas!!! It works well, and is my favorite style of shooting. I can and do shoot other styles but this is how I seem to have the most "challenging fun!" It's THE BEST way to shoot the BB shooter IMHO!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Luc.... It works like a balance scale (kind of) to help line up the forks, bands and pouch.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great video Perry, misses and all.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Great video Perry, misses and all.


Thanks Harper, I really appreciate that!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoyed your video also Pastor Perry !


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

awesome video Perry... i really like those BB shooters.. i might have to give one a try someday...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys you are all very kind!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice video! I may have to get a bb shooter as my next slingshot. BB's are just so much fun to shoot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Perry, Nice to see videos like this posted on the forum. Wish there would be more. I like the Derringer, but I would not place my thumb like you because I would shoot it the first time out of the box. Dont shoot bbs anymore since I have found the 30 cal laser shot and the 1/4 inch shot at walmart. I think my problem with the bbs is that I dont feel them in the pouch well enough to have a controled hit. And the 1/4 inch and the 30 cal steel ball easily penetrate a bean can which is very high on my to do list. If there was a request I would say to keep the videos coming and show us all your shooters in action. Thanks, you give a very good presentation and I will be looking for more.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

dgui said:


> Hey Perry, Nice to see videos like this posted on the forum. Wish there would be more. I like the Derringer, but I would not place my thumb like you because I would shoot it the first time out of the box. Dont shoot bbs anymore since I have found the 30 cal laser shot and the 1/4 inch shot at walmart. I think my problem with the bbs is that I dont feel them in the pouch well enough to have a controled hit. And the 1/4 inch and the 30 cal steel ball easily penetrate a bean can which is very high on my to do list. If there was a request I would say to keep the videos coming and show us all your shooters in action. Thanks, you give a very good presentation and I will be looking for more.


Thanks dgui!!! I appreciate that!! 
I enjoy doing the videos, but I get so busy it's hard to make as many as I would like. However, I will try to do more. I don't think you would hit your thumb at all. It is very much like your PFS. The bands and ammo don't even get close, but I do use a "flip technique." It also shoots with many different grips though.

I understand what you mean about feeling the BB's. I can feel them fine, but I have enjoyed shooting some.32 cal. lead recently. I will try the 1/4" steel sometime soon.
Thanks again for your post and encouragement!!! 
Perry


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Great video, what I like about this is Perry shows you how to shoot it, and is not scared to show his misses as well as his hits, looks a great little shooter, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Great video, what I like about this is Perry shows you how to shoot it, and is not scared to show his misses as well as his hits, looks a great little shooter, jeff


Thanks Jeff!!!... I have my days and moments of terrible, and spectacular shooting like most. Since I was short of time I just decided to "Keep It Real!!!"


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Perry,

I like the video. Like how to not hold the slingshot tight as you noted for this slingshot. That is a great example of a tip that newbies especially benefit from.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Perry,
> 
> I like the video. Like how to not hold the slingshot tight as you noted for this slingshot. That is a great example of a tip that newbies especially benefit from.


Thanks Rayshot!!!! Some little tips work on most all slingshots, and others are unique to specific slingshots. I think we all benefit from others shooting experiences. That's what makes a forum like this great... the sharing of information!!! 
Keep sharin' everybody!!!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Perry,
Great video! Thanks for sharing.... now for the wait!









Tom


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tom Krein said:


> Perry,
> Great video! Thanks for sharing.... now for the wait!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom..... it will be out as soon as possible... I promise!!!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Perry, seriously no rush and no worries!!

Tom


----------

